
Show HN: Spice up Chrome with some llamas - azarai
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kpfnmmgndncmjjdakignjjokicckmppo/publish-accepted?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
======
kurtschwanda
Categorized as productivity, huh? Is this intended to increase or decrease my
productivity?

~~~
azarai
It will increase. Pirate llama takes care of that. And the break llama reminds
you to take breaks and thus you can perform better refreshed :-)

------
starquake
Why is this URL pointing to /publish-accepted? It gave a me a scare!

~~~
azarai
Because I did not pay attention to. Here you go without it:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/llamacation-fun-
re...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/llamacation-fun-relax-
in/kpfnmmgndncmjjdakignjjokicckmppo?authuser=0&hl=en-GB)

------
neets
Firefox Port plz

~~~
azarai
Thanks. I will look into that.

------
adawg4
llama drama!

